# nvidia 6200 ???



## PainKiller (Jul 29, 2005)

is nvidia 6200 comes in agp or just pcie?? i have intel d845bg mobo, will this mobo supports this card. oh yes...whats da price of this card in delhi?? any other card which can compete with this card in da same price range?? any response is highly appreciated...

thanx in advance :


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2005)

6200(take non-pc) shd come in agp for 5-6k
>4
maybe
consider 6600 for abt 7k to higher
take 128bit memory interface with 128mb/256mb vram 
don't take 64bit memory interface

consider 6600gt,x800xl,6800gt
anything lower than that won't be that good overall
tell your requirement


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 29, 2005)

u'll get a 6200 agp ver ... but considering the upcoming games .. dont get anything less than a 6600 if u really want to play those at good settings ....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2005)

6600gt is way better than 6600 maybe


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 29, 2005)

thnx 4 da replies.........i never thought i would get response wid in a day. i wanted 2 know where my mobo (intel d845bg) will support 6200 agp. since i have samtron 55v monitor (max 1024x786) i dont thing i can play games higher than this resolution. so, wad du u think....6200 is my best choice?? i wanted 2 buy 256mb/128bit card..what will b da price..n which shop in delhi.

thanx in advance once again!!


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 29, 2005)

i think 6600 comes at 11k...whats way 2 expensive 4 me...i wanted 2 play gta sa/nfsu2/gt4 at 1024x786 wid medium setting....what du u think...is 6200 perfect 4 me


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2005)

6600gt agp 128mb comes >9k, abt 10k 

also, it shd be beter than 6600 256mb

what is your speed


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 29, 2005)

MSI Geforce 6200 AGP - Rs 5500 
MSI Geforce 6600 AGP - Rs 7000
BIG Geforce 6600GT AGP - Rs 10000

Get the 6200 model it has support for all the latest games and pixel shader 3.0.The AGP version has 128bit interface but once again check for it before buying.

My friend has a 6200 PCI-E 64-bit TC version - Rs 4000 and its performing superbly with GTA:SA but when set at high quality settings the game becomes slow and in the middle of the game it sometimes gets stuck up.But thats ok if u can play the game in medium settings.

My advise would be to get 6600 at any cost.Simply because the price difference is not that much compared to 6200 and performace will be lot lot better in high resolutions in the upcoming games.


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 30, 2005)

hi guyz,

thanx ya all 4 replying...which brand should i go in for 6200 i mean xfx/msi/leadtek/big etc....i think big is a new company....any ideas??

thanx ya all

 8)


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 30, 2005)

hi mahesh,

how come msi 6600 is worth 7k while other companies r selling it at 10-11k


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 30, 2005)

guyz.....pls tell me whether 6200/6600 is compatible wid my mobo.....i have intel d845bg


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 30, 2005)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> hi mahesh,
> 
> how come msi 6600 is worth 7k while other companies r selling it at 10-11k


   It is non-GT version but still a good card for future.

GT version costs 10-11K


----------



## darklord (Aug 1, 2005)

> 6200(take non-pc) shd come in agp for 5-6k
> >4



I guess you wanted to say 6200TC.Anyways TC comes ONLY in PCI-Express and NOT AGP.



> take 128bit memory interface with 128mb/256mb vram
> don't take 64bit memory interface


If you are talking about 6200 then i guess you dont get 128 Bit interface in it and 6600 doesnt come in 64 bit memory interface.Correct me if i am wrong



> Get the 6200 model it has support for all the latest games and pixel shader 3.0.The AGP version has 128bit interface but once again check for it before buying.



I guess the AGP version comes in 64Bit version only... :roll: 

@ Painkiller -
There are 6200/6600 available in AGP versions and i dont seem to find any reason why these cards shouldnt run on your PC.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 1, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> > 6200(take non-pc) shd come in agp for 5-6k
> > >4
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with you?
I wont answer anything now
@pain
visit this site to know about the specifications
*nvidia.com/page/geforce_6200.html


----------



## darklord (Aug 1, 2005)

> Whats wrong with you?
> I wont answer anything now


Well Nothings wrong wid me...lol   

I am just trying to get my doubts clarified.thats all


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 2, 2005)

As the Geforce 7800 is going to be launched , the price of 6600 and 6800 will reduce dramatically.


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 3, 2005)

hi mako_123,

can u provide the round about date for the launch of 7800?? is 7800 is gonna b better than 6600??


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi painkiller

dont know when 7800 will be released in INDIA . How ever it will be much better than 6600 but will also be expensive . For a review visit www.gamespot.com


----------



## darklord (Aug 3, 2005)

7800GTX available in india and i sold one to my client around july end or somewhere around that period .
Cost me 35k all inclusive.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 3, 2005)

6200 is much better than older cards like 5700 or 9600 in upcoming games. Sure they could handle most games at 1024*768 @med. What is Ur other system config dude?

All new AGP cards(8x) are compatible with all mobos with 4x or 8x ports. Even if Ur mobo is $x the card would scale down to 4x nd run nd the perfomance drop is only very small. Go for 6600 non Gt with 128[or 256] mb even if has 64 bit mem interface coz it is surelly better than any flavour of 6200. Its almost double the fast as 6200.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 4, 2005)

hey Can you tell me the latest price of 6600 and 6800 for PCI express


----------



## akshayt (Aug 4, 2005)

if you buy a card for 35k then will you sell it at 50k?

also,last time when the 6800 series or ultra was released , the price of 9800pro didn't fall drastically.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 4, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> if you buy a card for 35k then will you sell it at 50k?
> 
> also,last time when the 6800 series or ultra was released , the price of 9800pro didn't fall drastically.


Which one is better 6200 or Fx 5900.It let s me play all games@1024*768*32 with 4x aa @ high settings!!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 5, 2005)

ofcourse the FX5900 ... mainly because the FX5900 has better bandwidth due to its 256bit mem. interface ...


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 6, 2005)

i thought 6200 is better than 5900 b'cos its 6x series card from nvidia n it also support pixel share 3.0.......does 5900 support it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2005)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> i thought 6200 is better than 5900 b'cos its 6x series card from nvidia n it also support pixel share 3.0.......does 5900 support it


Nope.The 6200 is a low end card in the 6-series on Nvidia cards.Agreed that it supports SM 3.0 but thats just not enough to pump up the juice that the Fx5900 and the 5900Ultra delivers.This card will hardly be able to deliver games decently with AA and Af enabled whereas the 5900 onwards cards will give you quite a decent performance as compared to 6200 at higher resolutions.Plus 5900 is the higher end models in the Fx range and is not pitted against the 6200.The cards that do compare or go Hand-In-hand are Ati's X300 and X600 based cards.
Lastly The FX5900 or rather the whole Fx series don't support Sm 3.0.This is just a feature which currently only the Nvidia's 6xx Series enjoy but ATI aint too far away as the soon to be released R520 core will wipe every Nvidia cards clean in terms of Specs and will introduce SM 3.0 for the 1st time in its garphics cards.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 6, 2005)

> i thought 6200 is better than 5900 b'cos its 6x series card from nvidia n it also support pixel share 3.0.......does 5900 support it



The 6200 may support sm3.0 .. but a FX5900 or above is far better at performance .... a simple compaison of memory bandwidth should explain this :

*6200*

mem. interface : 64 bit/128 bit .. lets consider a 128bit model....
memory clock : 500 MHz ...

memory bandwidth : around 8 GBps ...

*FX5900*

mem. interface : 128 bit/256 bit .. lets consider the 256 bit model
memory clock : 800 MHz

memory bandwidth : around 25 GBps ....


So even if the sm3.0 in the 6200 can suffice some gain in performance when handling sm2.0 .. the raw mem. bandwidth o te FX5900 or above easiy ouperforms ...

the 6200 is more like a FX5200 of the 6 series ...

moreover the 256bit mem. bandwidth of th FX59xx seres helps it to handle aa,af more easily ...

And imagine a FX5950XT card clocked at 950MHz !!! the 6200 will easily lose ...


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 6, 2005)

As u said ".....5900 is the higher end models in the Fx range and is not pitted against the 6200.The cards that do compare or go Hand-In-hand are Ati's X300 and X600 based cards....."

i have read many reviews abt the 6200 n in every review 6200 clearly outperforms x300 or x600.....can u explain to my....WHY


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 6, 2005)

hey guyz,

check out this review....it is the most comprehensive review abt graphic card.......AGP/PCIE - NVIDIA/ATI 
*graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041222/index.html

in this review....6200 is the clear winner over 5900 in almost all games. any explaination?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2005)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> i have read many reviews abt the 6200 n in every review 6200 clearly outperforms x300 or x600.....can u explain to my....WHY


.....and when did i say that 6200 didnt beat X300 or X600 cards.I clearly mentioned it being pitted against those cards meaning that it goes into competition with those cards but i never compared any synthetic benchmarks.FYI i was talking about the AGP Fx5900 and not the PCX 5900.The Fx5900 in AGP version beats both the PCI-E and AGP counterparts in terms of RAW bandwidth,Specs of which deathvirus already has stated up above.Like he also rightly said 


			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> the 6200 is more like a FX5200 of the 6 series ...


Give me a *AGP* comparison of Fx5900 being beaten by any 6200 and then we can talk.



			
				PainKiller said:
			
		

> in this review....6200 is the clear winner over 5900 in almost all games. any explaination?


Again the PCI-E talk to which i never raised any comment.Oh btw that Link of yours just showed the Fx5900 trashing the 6200 in Source Engine (HL2),Battlefield Vietnam,UT2k4 and COD tests @1024x768 resolutions which is pretty decent IMO.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 7, 2005)

hey allwyn 

Can you please enlighten me on memory bandwidth , memory clock etc. So i can also  increse my knowledge .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm....Lemme see.Though i am nowhere near to an expert i'll just give you a slight gist of what i know. 

Memory Bandwidth is basically the rate of tranfer speeds from the Graphics processing Unit(GPU) to the main Graphics memory.The higher the rate of bandwidth the more will be the data transfer and hence your Gfx card will be able to draw textures faster.Latest cards support and push the bandwidth memory to as high as 35.2Gb/s(Geforce 6800Gt).

Memory clock speed is like the GPU's core clock speed just that it relates to the actual memory of the Gfx card and not the core speed.This speeds are reuiqred to apply pixels from the Graphics cards Memory which contains the main textures.Its mainly measured in Mhz.

Anything more you need then this site will help ya *www.help2go.com/article239.html
*www.matrox.com/mga/theguide/contents/home.cfm
*www.anandtech.com/showdoc.html?i=105
*www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=404

Hope this helps a lil  Rest members will correct me if i am wrong somewhere.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot mate .


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 9, 2005)

Yesterday one of my friend bought a 6200 xfx 256 mb.After he plugged it in i realised that this card is a trash.It cant even run 1024*768 nfs u2(it actually runs but everything is jerky).Even at 800*600 the graphics start to buckle up with anything more than medium details.
Price 128 mb 128 bit  3200+tax
        256 mv 128 bit  3800+tax
This card is not worth the the money.Surely it has the features of a hifg end card such as shader 3.0 but =it just doesnt hav the juice to get the advantage out of it.It surely feels in the same series as 5200 with some feature improvements.Thats it.We were using forceware 76.38 @8x mode.
Machine was 28ht with i875pnz canterwood with 512mb ddr 400 in dual channel with seagate sata.Fx 5700 is a much better card and is available in lower price right now.
So if u have the money go for 6600.Dont waste ur money here


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 10, 2005)

hey sidewinder,

does 6200 really that bad??? i mean...its a lot newer than fx 5xxx series but if u have seen it in action....i will believe u...after all ur the in-hourse geek 

so, i guess i wil buy a fx 5900....can u tell me d cost in delhi...which brand n model shud i buy i.e. xfx/big/gigabyte etc....n... 5900 xt/ultra etc.

1 more thing....what abt d performance of BIG cards....i m sure its pretty new company.

cheers


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 10, 2005)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> hey sidewinder,
> 
> does 6200 really that bad??? i mean...its a lot newer than fx 5xxx series but if u have seen it in action....i will believe u...after all ur the in-hourse geek
> 
> ...


Do u mean BIGforce cards? Never seen one but online reviews put it in the same league as xfx.
I own a fx 5900.i bought it @ 11 k.Now the price shd be a lot less but u shd go for 6600gt i think.currently going for 8.5 k for agp


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 10, 2005)

PainKiller said:
			
		

> hey sidewinder,
> 
> does 6200 really that bad??? i mean...its a lot newer than fx 5xxx series but if u have seen it in action....i will believe u...after all ur the in-hourse geek
> 
> ...


If u wanna go for premium nobody beats MSI nd ASUS.Mine was an MSI.For budget vanila solution xfx is the best


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 11, 2005)

> Yesterday one of my friend bought a 6200 xfx 256 mb.After he plugged it in i realised that this card is a trash.It cant even run 1024*768 nfs u2(it actually runs but everything is jerky).Even at 800*600 the graphics start to buckle up with anything more than medium details.
> Price 128 mb 128 bit 3200+tax
> 256 mv 128 bit 3800+tax



the prices u quote are those of the 64bit ver. and not the 128bit ver. .... and you dont expect great performance from a card with 64bit mem. even if its a 6 series card .. now do you ???



> oes 6200 really that bad??? i mean...its a lot newer than fx 5xxx series but if u have seen it in action....i will believe u...after all ur the in-hourse geek Smile
> 
> so, i guess i wil buy a fx 5900....can u tell me d cost in delhi...which brand n model shud i buy i.e. xfx/big/gigabyte etc....n... 5900 xt/ultra etc.



the 6200 really performs better than the lower end FX cards like the FX5200,FX5500,FX5700 ..... the FX5900 is better than the 6200 .. but if ur considring to get a FX5900 then dont coz. u'll get a 6600 at the same psice .. and a 6600 easily beats a FX5900 .....


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 11, 2005)

hey guyz,

BIG stands for 'BEST IN GRAPHIC' the owner of this company are the same guyz who distribute xfx cards in india...yes u guessed it right...big byte corporation....they have start manufacturing their own brand of nvidia based graphic cards n they r approved by nvidia (imp: there r only 15 companies in d world who r approved by nvidia) so, BIG is gonna b the first indian company in the field of graphic cards.....now the main que...how they gonna manage selling both BIG n xfx cards bcos both of these cards r gonna b coming in the market thru bbc itself...i have no idea :roll: ....if any1 know abt the performance n price of BIG cards then du let me know...their url is www.big-tek.com but u wont find anything relevant...only three fu**ing images...try the search feature....the one n only feature which is working   if u know more abt the BIG cards.....kindly post it here...lookin forward for lots of replys

bye


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 11, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> > Yesterday one of my friend bought a 6200 xfx 256 mb.After he plugged it in i realised that this card is a trash.It cant even run 1024*768 nfs u2(it actually runs but everything is jerky).Even at 800*600 the graphics start to buckle up with anything more than medium details.
> > Price 128 mb 128 bit 3200+tax
> > 256 mv 128 bit 3800+tax
> 
> ...



The price i quoted was for 128 bit version only dude.And u r wrong dude...fx 5700 is still a pretty decent card.6200 is no match for it.Its performance is somewhat between fx 5200 nd 5600.
And yes dont go for 5900 now.Spend around 8 k and u will get 128 mb 6600 nd 6600gt for 9.5 k for agp version.PCIe costs less.around 6k and 8 k respectively.
Still the price of 6200 is not justified..I wont spend 3.5 k for such a low end card.Its price shd be around 2 to 2.5 k max.


----------

